# How Do You Distract Yourself When Your Sick?



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

How do you distract yourself from pain when you're sick?Besides sleep?


----------



## sixthsaint (Nov 13, 2014)

I tend to either play games, if I am able to do so, or to just browse YouTube and find something I can watch for extended periods of time. Sometimes I read books, when I am up to it, but that really depends on how bad it is.
I ... suppose this is all pretty usual, but it worked well for me so far.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 13, 2014)

Depends on how sick I am really. There are times when I'm so ill, i don't even have the energy/concentration levels for video games or books and all I can literally do is lay in bed and rest. A hot bath or shower always helps me relax and warm up and feel better. Or I would just turn Nickelodeon on and lay on the couch. I might doze off, or I might watch it and "distract myself" as you say.


----------



## hzl (Nov 13, 2014)

films, blankets, pillows and candles.. anything to make me feel more comfortable and relaxed as illness causes me to become extremely stressed.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 13, 2014)

It all depends on how sick I am. If Im feeling aboslutely awful I tend to sleep more than I do things. But if Im not too sick I tend to play a lot of video games, or I watch a bunch of movies or shows that I need to catch up on. But it is a must that if Im home sick, or even for a snow day, I *have* to watch The Price is Right and some Golden Girls


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

I usually just sleep because when you're sick you body needs rest


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 13, 2014)

I watch movies and I try to play video games, if it's not too bad. Basically just do what you'd normally do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HeyPatience said:


> It all depends on how sick I am. If Im feeling aboslutely awful I tend to sleep more than I do things. But if Im not too sick I tend to play a lot of video games, or I watch a bunch of movies or shows that I need to catch up on. But it is a must that if Im home sick, or even for a snow day, I *have* to watch The Price is Right and some Golden Girls



Golden Girls, hell yeah!


----------



## Ashtot (Nov 13, 2014)

I normally take a bunch of pills, sit back and relax, and wach Ip Man.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> It all depends on how sick I am. If Im feeling aboslutely awful I tend to sleep more than I do things. But if Im not too sick I tend to play a lot of video games, or I watch a bunch of movies or shows that I need to catch up on. But it is a must that if Im home sick, or even for a snow day, I *have* to watch The Price is Right and some Golden Girls



Golden girls=Best 90's show ever.


----------



## Cardbored (Nov 13, 2014)

Watch something you enjoy that makes you laugh. Laughing is good medicine.


----------



## oranje (Nov 13, 2014)

I normally just read, play video games, watch T.V, or if I'm feeling really sick, just sleep and drink nice warm drinks.


----------



## Winkyccat (Nov 13, 2014)

Start a new awesome tv show or watch episodes you haven't seen of the current show your obsessing about. I'm sad because Iv'e seen all the oitnb episodes and have to wait for more


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

If I'm mildly sick, like a cold, I'll cuddle up on the couch with a blanket and hot water bottle, cup of tea, and watch my fav movies or read my Kindle. Sometimes it's nice to chat on the phone to a friend or my Mum or sister, having a bit of a laugh and a catch up is nice and distracting tbh. I know it's obvious, but if I'm properly sick, then I stay in bed and sleep as much as possible, or put some quiet music or audio book on in the background. Sleep is really the only thing that helps me get better when I'm poorly, and I like sleeping so it generally works out well.


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 13, 2014)

Besides from sleeping, take painkillers and drink hot drinks. Then I'll chill out and watch something on my laptop or play games. I usually still go on skype with friends though because sometimes I get too bored.  Not really the best advice, hehe.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Go to work. even if I'm sick. $$$ to be made.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

Sleep, mostly. Either that or I eat some sweets, clear soda, and read some comic books. That's what I usually do, anyways. I'm not sick a lot, though.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Video Games and internet are best medicine.


----------



## Beachland (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a chronic illness so I'm used to being sick a lot. Sometimes it's so bad that I can't sit up so I can't really play games or go on the internet. I have a kindle fire, so I lay on my side and use that to read or watch Netflix. If I'm really tired but I can't sleep I listen to podcasts on iTunes.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 13, 2014)

I just play video games the whole day :3

The best video games to play are websites like TBT or games like Animal Crossing, Tomodachi Life, Nintendogs....etc. basically relaxing games. Don't pick something like a shooter lol. Or at least that's just me


----------



## unintentional (Nov 13, 2014)

As I have emet, I 'get sick' often.  However I usually just:
-listen to kimya dawson
-sip ginger ale/watered down coke
-close my eyes and focus on breathing (which either makes me not feel as ill or makes me so relaxed i end up sleeping)


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 13, 2014)

Video games, TV shows, movies, and Youtube.

But really, if it's bad enough, there's no distraction that'll work for me, just sleep sleep sleep.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 13, 2014)

I just do this

 trust me


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 13, 2014)

I just lay in bed, scroll through tumblr on my tablet, watch youtube, play ACNL to pass the time and drink a lot of water and warm fluids. I sleep like a rock whenever I'm sick so I don't have much time to do anything once I try to 'heal' myself.

I also read books and check forums and just try to relax


----------



## Geneve (Nov 13, 2014)

Play games, watch shows/movies/videos, shower.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 13, 2014)

Usually I just sit curled up in the tub all day with the shower running because I hate being stuffed up. Or eat spicy food because it's nice to actually be able to taste something, aha (plus I love spicy food anyways so win-win).

Otherwise I read and watch movies. Sometimes video games but I usually don't really have the motivation usually.


----------



## Envy (Nov 14, 2014)

At the height of my colds it is nearly impossible for me to even fall asleep, and also pretty much impossible to distract myself. My sinuses get so stopped up these days, and I'm a nose-breather. I feel like I can't breathe at times and it's absolutely miserable.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 14, 2014)

When I'm sick I like to have baths and light all my candles, turn the lights out. Watch some Gossip Girl or morning talk shows and sip on chai and green tea. I really don't distract myself, I kind of just embrace the good things that come with being sick.. Rest and time alone!


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm the supreme so my health is always 100%
















until the next supreme arrives


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 14, 2014)

If I'm really sick I become a champion napper and play games and stuff. If it's less serious and I just have a little cold or something I just take medicine and suck it up and go on about my day haha.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2014)

I just continue life normally. The only difference is that I'm in pain.


----------

